# Pico squeeze bottles



## craigb (31/12/16)

Anyone in SA have either replacement bottles for the pico squeeze or at least alternative bottles?

Mine has sprung the tiniest hole, so its still usable but does leak the slightest amount.


----------



## Silver (31/12/16)

Oh no @craigb 
Sorry to hear

I recall how difficult it was for some of the guys to get spare bottles for the Kanger drip box. @Raslin eventually got some from Vaperite I think - i stand to be corrected though.

Hope you come right

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## craigb (31/12/16)

Yes, the drip box drama. Happened before my time and only heard about it after getting the pico.

Luckily the hole is miniscule and if all else fails, I can drip


----------



## Silver (31/12/16)

craigb said:


> Yes, the drip box drama. Happened before my time and only heard about it after getting the pico.
> 
> Luckily the hole is miniscule and if all else fails, I can drip



I hear you but that would just be tragic if you cant get a spare bottle

With the Pico being SO popular - it must be possible to get spare bottles
Even if vendors dont stock it they should be able to order some in for you - at least I would think so


----------



## craigb (31/12/16)

Silver said:


> I hear you but that would just be tragic if you cant get a spare bottle
> 
> With the Pico being SO popular - it must be possible to get spare bottles
> Even if vendors dont stock it they should be able to order some in for you - at least I would think so


Fingers crossed  otherwise I foresee a bulk buy on the horizon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snowball (31/12/16)

Also have a look at vapeking, dont see any in the site other than the full setup. Check with strudelpuff if she has any.


----------



## Akash (31/12/16)

I placed an order on sourcemore. Its was returned to sender from uae post. Waiting for them to reship once they receive the parcel. I'll gladly post you a bottle once they arrive @craigb but theres no telling when that could be

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (31/12/16)

Akash said:


> I placed an order on sourcemore. Its was returned to sender from uae post. Waiting for them to reship once they receive the parcel. I'll gladly post you a bottle once they arrive @craigb but theres no telling when that could be



Dude, that would be epic. Would you mind being my backup plan? Can use the friends and family delivery network.

What's the overall experience with sourcemore like? Was thinking of ordering as well and adding on a mod or tank to make the delivery worthwhile


----------



## Akash (31/12/16)

Not a problem at all @craigb I'd be glad to help out if once i receive it. I cant comment on sourcemore yet as its my first order.fasttech is reliable although slow. Well the hold up happens in our post office system

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (1/1/17)

I feel for you dude. I missioned to get bottles like @Silver said. Will a dripbox bottle fit? Post a pic of the bottle. If it fits u will give you two of mine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (1/1/17)

Raslin said:


> I feel for you dude. I missioned to get bottles like @Silver said. Will a dripbox bottle fit? Post a pic of the bottle. If it fits u will give you two of mine.


@Raslin , that is a truly epic offer, but it seems the DB bottles are just too tall for the pico. 

I think if none of the local vendors end up with stock, I'll order from sourcemore and then _force_ myself to order another mod or Atty to bulk up the delivery.

Thanks again for the kind offer

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (1/1/17)

They look the same as the dripbox bottles to me.


----------



## craigb (2/1/17)

Viper_SA said:


> They look the same as the dripbox bottles to me.


Apparently the dripbox bottle is slightly taller. I don't have a good history with diy modifications so I'm too nervous to get the dripbox bottle and cut down to size.


----------

